# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Dispensing robots, Becton Dickinson Rowa Germany GmbH, Kelberg, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Becton Dickinson Rowa Germany GmbH

----------


## Airicist

BD Rowa automation systems overview

May 28, 2020

----------

